# N scale couplers



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

I stumbled upon this article about the variety of couplers:

```
http://www.nscaledivision.com/information_on_couplers.htm
```
It was pretty interesting, and laid out the mess of different couplers.

All my N scale trains and cars are older and from Europe. (Minitrix, Roco, Fleischmann, and one Arnold) and all have the Rapido couplers on them.
I only have minitrix track, and have 4 decouplers, which don't seem to work that well. Plus, have the "buzz" each time they are activated.
What is the best type of decoupler for rapido couplers?

I have read a lot about the negative results from magnet decouplers that have random uncoupling and even derailments. I wish to avoid that.
What is the preferred type of coupler that I should look at when I want to change over to a more reliable and prototypical coupler?


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

46 views, and no comments. Either I scared everyone off, or maybe this topic has been discussed at length before. hmm.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Good couplers*



Dusty019 said:


> 46 views, and no comments. Either I scared everyone off, or maybe this topic has been discussed at length before. hmm.


Dusty019;

The Micro Trains brand coupler are the N scale coupler of choice by most N scalers. They cost a bit more, but their quality is worth the price. Rapido couplers only good point is that they stay coupled well. They look horrid, and uncoupling them is a pain. You can only uncouple Rapidos right on the ramp nowhere else, You have seen that the ramps don't work all that well. Basically, Rapidos are uncoupled by pushing up on one, or both, of the plastic pins that dangle down below the coupler. On a small door layout, that I made years ago, I made uncouplers from common box nails that were pushed up through a piece of tubing mounted vertically between the rails. I used a simple manual linkage to raise/lower the nails. Worked OK, but the cars had to be spotted in exactly the right place.
By contrast, Micro Trains couplers look like the Janney knuckle couplers which are standard on all American rail cars. They uncouple magnetically on a variety of "ramps". Once uncoupled,a car can be pushed away from the ramp without re-coupleing. This feature is called "delayed uncoupling" and Rapidos can't do it. These days, a lot of modelers prefer to uncouple their Micro Trains couplers manually, anywhere they want, using special picks.
I would definitely go with the Micro Trains couplers. Some cautions. The couplers are sold assembled, in packs of four, or in bulk packs of about fifty couplers(better price) or un-assembled, in kits. Putting them together takes a steady hand, good, or magnified eyesight, some special tools sold by Micro Trains, and lots and lots of patience! When you finish building one, CAREFULLY use a soldering iron to weld the plastic together in several spots around the box that holds the coupler. If you don't, it will come apart, and you will experience all the "joy" of assembling it again! Oddly enough this should also be done on factory assembled couplers(the most expensive way to buy them) Sometimes the factory welds aren't all that secure and they can come apart too.
There are several other brands of knuckle couplers available. Most will mate with Micro Trains couplers, but magnetic uncoupling may be hit or miss. I hear that Kato brand couplers don't mate very well with Micro Trains. I would use only Micro Trains couplers. Things will be more reliable that way.

Good Luck;
Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Unplanned uncoupling*



Dusty019 said:


> I stumbled upon this article about the variety of couplers:
> 
> ```
> http://www.nscaledivision.com/information_on_couplers.htm
> ...


 Dusty;

The stories of magnetic uncoupling happening by accident, usually are based on one particular design of uncoupler. This a permanent magnet, mounted either between the rails, or under the track in a fixed position. The way to prevent this, is to mount the below-the-track magnet on a hinge. It can be moved by a simple string or linkage. In the up position it will uncouple. When down, it won't. Micro Trains gives directions for doing this in the instruction sheet that comes with the under-the-track magnet. They also market an electromagnetic uncoupler which mounts mostly under the layout. Two short metal rails do show on top. If you decide to go with electromagnetic uncoupling, here's a trick to eliminate the projecting metal rails. Buy an HO scale electromagnet for your N scale railroad. The spacing of the unsightly metal rails on the HO uncoupler will fit neatly just below the running rails of N scale track. Nothing shows. In fact you'll need to mark the location with a whistle post or something to know where the uncoupler is! Just make sure that the uncouplers metal plates/rails are insulated from each other. This will prevent a short circuit between the running rails of your track.

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you both for your feedback!


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

All good info above
I also run MTL, dont do the magnetic uncoupling though
Rapidos are the old school coupler if you will


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

traction fan, any idea how Kato couplers work with magnets? My first and only train to date is a Kato brand Amtrak set so I'm curious if I should stick with them or switch to Micro Trains couplers?


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Couplers are something I have just recently encountered. Purchased an Atlas flat car and found out it would not couple to my Bachman cars. After about 2 weeks I discovered the extra couplers that came with the Bachman set are NOT the same as the couplers on the Bachman cars. Of course I also discovered that changing the couplers on the Atlas car would have been much easier.....pull a pin, change the coupler, reinsert the pin, run your car. Of course it was the Bachman cars that needed to be changed......in N scale it was the tiniest, most miniscule screw in a microscopic plate......NEVER again will I change the couplers on a Bachman car. Actually considering not acquiring Bachman cars any more....


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Kato Couplers*



Overkast said:


> traction fan, any idea how Kato couplers work with magnets? My first and only train to date is a Kato brand Amtrak set so I'm curious if I should stick with them or switch to Micro Trains couplers?


 Overkast;

Although I am a fan, and promoter, of Kato's excellent products in general, I can't say that I have used their couplers on a magnet. 
Since the Micro Trains/ Kadee companies patent on magnetic uncoupling ran out, many other companies have started offering their own version of knuckle couplers with steel trip pins for magnetic uncoupling. All of them are supposed to mate with Micro Train's couplers. Some do so better than others, and there are differences in material and quality among the different brands.
What I have read, from multiple sources on this forum is that Kato couplers "do not play nicely with others." I suggest you try using your existing Kato couplers with a Micro Trains car or two. (good excuse to buy some more really nice cars!) If you find that the two work well, then keep your Katos, and buy/ install Micro Trains on new purchases. If they don't work well together, I would definitely switch to all Micro Trains.

regards;

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Life in mini land*



VegasN said:


> Couplers are something I have just recently encountered. Purchased an Atlas flat car and found out it would not couple to my Bachman cars. After about 2 weeks I discovered the extra couplers that came with the Bachman set are NOT the same as the couplers on the Bachman cars. Of course I also discovered that changing the couplers on the Atlas car would have been much easier.....pull a pin, change the coupler, reinsert the pin, run your car. Of course it was the Bachman cars that needed to be changed......in N scale it was the tiniest, most miniscule screw in a microscopic plate......NEVER again will I change the couplers on a Bachman car. Actually considering not acquiring Bachman cars any more....


 VegasN;

Being an old fart, with considerably less-than-perfect eyesight; I understand! Do you have an Optivisor? If not, I would recommend getting one. With my trusty Optivisor on my head, along with my reading glasses, I have experienced the "joy" of assembling Micro Trains Z scale couplers from kits. Not that I'd recommend it to everyone, but I was able to do it.
regards;
Traction Fan

P.S. The easier way to put good, working knuckle couplers on an N scale car is to replace the trucks with Micro Scale trucks, that already have the couplers on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

traction fan said:


> VegasN;
> 
> Being an old fart, with considerably less-than-perfect eyesight; I understand! Do you have an Optivisor? If not, I would recommend getting one. With my trusty Optivisor on my head, along with my reading glasses, I have experienced the "joy" of assembling Micro Trains Z scale couplers from kits. Not that I'd recommend it to everyone, but I was able to do it.
> regards;
> ...




WOW!! Z scale?? Ok, I will look into one of those. Thank you for the advice on the trucks.....I will look into that. I would like all my cars and locomotives to run knuckle couplers.


----------

